# Color Play fire



## Frank (Jun 27, 2015)

Wonder who thought it would be a good idea to blow colored cornstarch on people at races concerts etc with air cannons?

With potential dust explosions and respiratory issues.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/scores-of-partygoers-injured-in-fire-at-taiwan-water-park/ar-AAcdlyG?ocid=ansnewsap11#image=AAce8jy|1


----------



## cda (Jun 28, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3141668/More-200-people-badly-hurt-explosion-Taiwan-amusement-park-coloured-powder-sprayed-crowd-ignites.html





https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KF9hIR1MyBs

Wonder if it was more than cornstarch ?

Seems like something else going too

http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9925088

Kind of does say it may burn


----------



## ICE (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Frank (Jun 28, 2015)

The MSDS sheet for this colored cornstarch powder says may ignite and burn explosively when suspended in air---So they sell/rent t shirt air cannons to throw it in the air in crowded places?  Note that multiple cannons were in use when the cloud ignited and burned hard for 5-10 seconds and was out in 15.

From MSDS sheet for Color My Party http://www.colormyparty.net/Articles.asp?ID=257  colored cornstarch--

SECTION 5: FIRE AND EXPLOSION HAZARD DATA

Flash Point (Method Used): Ignition Temp, 716°F (380°C)

Flammable Limits (LEL): 0.04 oz/ft3

Extinguishing Media: Water, foam, carbon dioxide, dry chemical extinguishers.

Special Fire Fighting Procedures:

Starch Dust in high concentration is an explosive hazard. Avoid excessive dusting, open flames, open lights, or welding in area of dry product if bag dumping.

Unusual Fire and Explosion Hazards:

When suspended in air and exposed to open flame or spark, may ignite and burn explosively.

EXCEPTION:

Periwinkle and Purple may release trace amounts of sulphur dioxide gas under extreme combustion conditions.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 28, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

>


In my best George Takai, "Oh My!"

Of course the clueless female of our species, "What's that for?"

Woman please. It's for throwing fire over there. I'm here, want fire over there. Duh.

Brent.


----------



## cda (Jun 28, 2015)

Frank said:
			
		

> The MSDS sheet for this colored cornstarch powder says may ignite and burn explosively when suspended in air---So they sell/rent t shirt air cannons to throw it in the air in crowded places?  Note that multiple cannons were in use when the cloud ignited and burned hard for 5-10 seconds and was out in 15.From MSDS sheet for Color My Party http://www.colormyparty.net/Articles.asp?ID=257  colored cornstarch--
> 
> SECTION 5: FIRE AND EXPLOSION HAZARD DATA
> 
> ...


Depending on the video you watch

Just trying to figure out why the fires away from the stage at ground level,

Unless some combustible paper or fabric burning


----------



## ICE (Jun 28, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Depending on the video you watchJust trying to figure out why the fires away from the stage at ground level,
> 
> Unless some combustible paper or fabric burning


I wondered about that too.  It is plenty of fire for those folks to run through.


----------



## Frank (Jun 28, 2015)

My thought is the fire was mostly the cornstarch in the air--they put up big clouds on and over the crowd right before ignition, and it looks like some was still being shot in the initial part of the fire.  The fire also followed the typical dust explosion pattern of the initial ignition, stirs up more dust for a secondary often more damaging ignition.

The brief nature of the fire would explain why many, many injuries, but not fatalities.  Also the fact it was an outdoor venue allowed the heat and products of combustion to immediately vent--if it had been an indoor venue--there would of been a bunch more serious injuries and fatalities, both from burns and smoke inhalation and likely structural damage from overpressure.

Think of a pulverized coal fired boiler-- firing is air blown coal dust.


----------



## cda (Jun 28, 2015)

O



			
				Frank said:
			
		

> My thought is the fire was mostly the cornstarch in the air--they put up big clouds on and over the crowd right before ignition, and it looks like some was still being shot in the initial part of the fire.  The fire also followed the typical dust explosion pattern of the initial ignition, stirs up more dust for a secondary often more damaging ignition.The brief nature of the fire would explain why many, many injuries, but not fatalities.  Also the fact it was an outdoor venue allowed the heat and products of combustion to immediately vent--if it had been an indoor venue--there would of been a bunch more serious injuries and fatalities, both from burns and smoke inhalation and likely structural damage from overpressure.
> 
> Think of a pulverized coal fired boiler-- firing is air blown coal dust.


Good points, can go with that


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 29, 2015)

> Wonder who thought


This is the problem in all of these types of incidents............no one thinks of contacting anyone who can consult to or for them........


----------



## RFDACM02 (Jul 30, 2015)

Interesting, we see the colored cornstarch being used for the "Color Runs" happening all over the US every weekend.


----------



## steveray (Jul 31, 2015)

In the immortal words of some country singer.."God bless Texas"...(Flamethrower video.)


----------

